
Ask HN: How to disconnect from distractions? - pygix
Social media, youtube, whatsapp, surfing internet aimlessly...any tips to get rid of this?
======
Sancty
Be merciless about it. I have an app called selfcontrol (mac). It lets you
blacklist websites on your computer for a given period of time. I would
recommend doing 6 hour blocks at a min. I actually have mine set to blacklist
fb/reddit for two weeks.

Also, next time you begin a project just sit for a minute or two. Try to clear
your mind of outside worries or expectations for the work. It generally helps
with focusing on the task at hand.

